# Nissan GTR GT1 Race Portimao



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

For those who haven't watched the GT1 victory for the GTR.

note: Duration 1 hour.

GT1 TV - FIA GT1 World Championship - Official Site


----------

